# Palomino mule!?!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ummmm...that's a palomino horse, not a mule. Wrong link/pic, perhaps?


----------



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

Oops! Sorry, that was the wrong link. I'll try again.

http://www.google.com/search?q=palo...fUJGsBJKI8QTxk4HgBA#biv=i|0;d|j8CnvNybs2FGhM:


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

What a pretty pale baby.
I have a solid black, no white anywhere. Nice inky black too, even in summer.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

Since a mule is half horse, they can be colored the same as any horse. Leopard appaloosa, blanketed appaloosa, paints, palomino, grulla, bay, dun, roan, black, white, sorrel, you name it. However, a mule with a lot of color is not as common as a sorrel, or bay or black mule, and for that reason, they tend to be very pricey. If you go to my barn page you will see a couple of appaloosa mules we own.


----------

